# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hỏi về điều khiển spindle bằng dir/step

## Bongmayquathem

Em có cái bob này của robot3t.

Tuy nhiên ko điều khiển spindle  bằng pwm được. Gọi bên kỹ thuật của robot3t thì họ nói điều khiển bằng dir/step. E dùng biến tần fuji đời cũ (FVR E9s), spindle 130w swiss.
Cho em hỏi là điều khiển dir/step là như thế nào, và cách cài đặt làm sao để có thể điều khiển spindle bằng áp 0-10V ạ. Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## Mạch Việt

@ *Bongmayquathem* , bác để cái nik thi sỹ thế, em đoán chắc bác muốn đk tốc độ động cơ phay bằng phần mềm Mach3.
Về mach3 em cũng chưa tìm hiểu được nhiều nên cũng không dám cm linh tinh, chỉ khi cần cái gì thì mày mò cái đó.

Về điều khiển động cơ phay trong Mach3 bác hiểu đơn giản thẻ này, xuất phát từ việc người dùng khi thì chọn động cơ phay là động cơ quay trơn như bác đang sử dụng hoặc động cơ phay có thể là động cơ servo hoặc stepper thì mach3 nó cũng có 2 chế độ điều khiển cho 2 loại động cơ đó.

1. Khi động cơ phay là động cơ quay trơn, thì nó cần biến tần để điều khiển tốc độ, lúc này sẽ cần tín hiệu Analog 0~10V, lúc này trong mục *Spindle Setup* bác tích vào ô *PWM Control* thì mach3 sẽ xuất là tại chân output bất kỳ (đã được setup trong Motor Outputs) 1 xung có thể *điều chỉnh* được *độ rộng xung* từ 0-3V3 qua cổng LPT, sau khi qua bob thì nó sẽ có tín hiệu ra là PWM 0-5V hoặc Analog từ 0-10V, _trường hợp của bác bob ko có ra được 0-10V thì setup cho ra PWM rồi dùng 1 modul chuyển đổi ngoài tạo thành 0-10V._

2. Khi động cơ phay là động cơ servo hoặc stepper như động cơ các trục X, Y, Z của bác (em chỉ ví dụ) thì loại động cơ này cần 2 tín hiệu là *Step* điều khiển tốc độ, vị trí, *Dir* điều khiển hướng, lúc này trong mục *Spindle Setup* bác ko tich vào ô PWM nữa mà tích vào ô *Step/Dir Motor*. Ngoài ra phần này bác phải vào mục *Motor turning* setup cho động cơ phay của bác tương tự như động cơ X, Y, Z, có thể còn phải vào mục Calibration để chỉnh định lại thông số cho phù hợp.

----------

Bongmayquathem, haignition, khangscc, ngocsut

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cảm ơn bác machviet đã giúp đỡ. 
Theo thông tin của robot3t trên website và trong hướng dẫn thì bob trên có ngõ ra analog 0-10v là chân số 17. Trong hướng dẫn của robot3t thì khi setup chọn dòng dir/step control. Tuy nhiên em làm theo hướng dẫn thì không được. Sau đó bên họ có gửi cho em file config. E chép file config của họ vào thì có áp từ 0-10v ra chân 17 (vẫn tick vào dir/step, không tick pwm control). Tuy nhiên theo file config của họ thì có áp 0-10v nhưng tốc độ spindle chạy không đúng lắm. E cho spindle chạy 5000rpm bằng lệnh M03S5000 thì trên biến tần hiện thị tần số 400Hz và spindle chạy max tốc độ. Chẳng lẽ trong bob có module chuyển đổi từ dir sang analog.
Vậy:  Nếu em dùng động cơ spindle bình thường (quay trơn như bác machviet nói ấy ạ) thì có dùng cách điều khiển dir/step được không. Và nếu có thì config như thế nào ?

----------


## Mạch Việt

Theo em trường hợp chuẩn nhất vẫn là dùng theo phương pháp cho Mach3 xuất ra PWM cho Spindle, bác thử hỏi lại bên họ xem, hay người support của họ nói nhầm @@
Chứ Spindle của bác điều khiển theo phương pháp dir/step thì chưa chắc được điện áp ra 0-10V tuyến tính theo thông số nhập vào.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

Bác rành điện tử thì làm cái mạch Frequency to Volt, độ chính xác và tuyến tính hơn hẳn PWM to volt. E toàn xài cái này, đặt được chính xác trên toàn dải cỡ 0,5% (sai lệch dưới 100rpm với spindle 24krpm, hay 10rpm với spindle máy tiện 3.000rpm trên gần toàn dải tốc độ), mấy yêu cầu cao cao PWM chỉ khóc thét.

F to V có thể dùng mấy con chuyên dụng (VFCxxx) hoặc thông dụng như Lm331 hay 2907.

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Luyến, ngocsut, nhatson

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác rành điện tử thì làm cái mạch Frequency to Volt, độ chính xác và tuyến tính hơn hẳn PWM to volt. E toàn xài cái này, đặt được chính xác trên toàn dải cỡ 0,5% (sai lệch dưới 100rpm với spindle 24krpm, hay 10rpm với spindle máy tiện 3.000rpm trên gần toàn dải tốc độ), mấy yêu cầu cao cao PWM chỉ khóc thét.
> 
> F to V có thể dùng mấy con chuyên dụng (VFCxxx) hoặc thông dụng như Lm331 hay 2907.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ cảm ơn anh gà con. A có thể nói cụ thể cho em phương pháp f to v này được không ạ. Mạch thì e có thể làm được nhưng mach3 thì e ko biết setup thế nào. Tại em mới dùng mach3 chưa quen lắm.

----------


## Ga con

https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...39250283,d.c2I

Bác tải datasheet về, làm theo Figure 18 trang 15/23, hiệu chỉnh một chút:
- Tụ in từ 470p tăng lên thành 10n (103).
- Cái này nhận tín hiệu điện áp bằng nguồn (15V) nên nếu tín hiệu ra điện áp 5V thì phải thêm 1 con trans để đưa tín hiệu lên mức 15V.
- Tùy bác cần điện áp ra bao nhiêu mà chỉnh điện trở và tụ tại chân out (trong hình là 1uF và 100k), khi chạy thực tế chỉnh cái biến trở ở chân 2 để ra đúng thang.

Mach3 bác cứ set theo kiểu: cái mạch đang làm scale 10kHz, nếu dùng biến tần với spindle 24krpm (400vòng/s) thì set steper là 25 xung/vòng.

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem, ngocsut

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...39250283,d.c2I
> 
> Bác tải datasheet về, làm theo Figure 18 trang 15/23, hiệu chỉnh một chút:
> - Tụ in từ 470p tăng lên thành 10n (103).
> - Cái này nhận tín hiệu điện áp bằng nguồn (15V) nên nếu tín hiệu ra điện áp 5V thì phải thêm 1 con trans để đưa tín hiệu lên mức 15V.
> - Tùy bác cần điện áp ra bao nhiêu mà chỉnh điện trở và tụ tại chân out (trong hình là 1uF và 100k), khi chạy thực tế chỉnh cái biến trở ở chân 2 để ra đúng thang.
> 
> Mach3 bác cứ set theo kiểu: cái mạch đang làm scale 10kHz, nếu dùng biến tần với spindle 24krpm (400vòng/s) thì set steper là 25 xung/vòng.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ. Nếu vậy trong mach3, phần spindle setup trong port&pin thì mình chọn pwm control hay là dir/step control ạ ? Hình như bob của robot3t tích hợp cái mạch f to v này trong bob luôn hay sao ấy. Anh Gà có thể chỉ rõ hơn cách setup trong mach3 được không ạ. Có hình ảnh càng tốt ạ. THanks anh nhiều

----------


## Ga con

Step/dir control nhé bác.
E không nhìn rõ trên mạch là 331 hay 311. Nếu 331 thì có khả năng nó là freq to v rồi.

Thanks

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## vietnamcnc

Board này dùng con 331

Nối jum 12 góc trái phía dưới (trong HDSD có) để có ânlog out 0~10V

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Sau khi ngâm cứu thì đúng là trong bob của robot3t nó có tích hợp luôn mạch f to v như anh gà nói. Hiện tại đã điều khiển được spindle bằng áp 0-10v dùng phương pháp dir/step control.
Trong mục spindle setup chọn mục use spindle motor output và phương pháp điều khiển là dir/step. Mục pwmbase freq chọn 10 (em hiểu đây là 10Khz không biết đúng không). Phần motor output chọn spindle là chân 17 (active low, trước kia e để active high nên mãi không được, cũng chẳng hiểu vì sao để active low trong khi file config của robot3t gửi cho e là active high).
Sau khi cài đặt các thông số như trên thì đã có áp từ 0-10V ra chân domino 17.
E chưa hiểu lắm về nguyên lý điều khiển như thế này. Nhưng cơ bản theo em nghĩ là thay vì điều chỉnh độ rộng xung (pwm, tần số không đổi) ở chân 17 thì lúc này bob xuất tần số thay đổi ra chân 17. Tần số thay đổi này qua mạch f to v sẽ cho ra áp tương ứng từ 0 đến 10V. Không biết e hiểu như vậy có đúng không.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Board này dùng con 331
> 
> Nối jum 12 góc trái phía dưới (trong HDSD có) để có ânlog out 0~10V


Dạ vâng, cái hướng dẫn có mấy chữ thôi ạ, jump thì mặc định lúc bán ra đã để sẵn analog rùi. Quan trọng là cách cài đặt cho phù hợp. Trong hướng dẫn thì không có hướng dẫn cài đặt. Cơ mà mò mò cũng thú vị. Thấy robot3t các sản phẩm họ hướng dẫn cũng khá sơ sài, được cái bộ phận kỹ thuật nhiệt tình  :Big Grin:

----------

